# [Kurztest] Inter-Tech SL500A Netzteil Test auf  Teststation SunMoon SM5500 ATE



## poiu (10. Januar 2015)

Inter-Tech SL500A Netzteil Test auf einer Teststation SunMoon SM5500 ATE und Chroma @ Cooler Master

 Das SL500A Netzteil von Inter-Tech ist ein Verkaufsschlager, viele Shops verkaufen das Netzteil sozusagen Pallettenweise.

https://geizhals.at/de/inter-tech-sl-500-550w-atx-2-2-88882009-a664432.html

 Aus Neugier das Netzteil im Shop um die Ecke für 17,95 Euro erworben  und es an die Chroma Netzteilteststation von Cooler Master mitgenommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Da die Spezifikationen auf dem Sticker "überraschenderweise"vollkommen überzogen waren, war es nicht besonders leicht in der kurzen Zeit die richtigen Last Parameter zu bestimmen, bzw. die laut 80 Plus  vorab bestimmten Lastvorgaben brachten das Netzteil zum Abschalten. 

 Interessanter Punkt: schon bei 350W last wurde es am Tektronix Oszilloskope im Cooler Master Lab etwas bunt. Da Zeitraffer Aufnahme  ist die Bildqualität mies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Corsair hat mir eine Nagelneue SunMoon SM-5500 ATE zur Verfügung gestellt, damit sind unterschiedliche Laststufen leichter zu fahren,  im Home Office herrscht ja kein Zeitdruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Damit das Netzteil überhaupt startet, für die Last Bestimmung nicht von 500W Leistung ausgegangen, sondern nur von ~ 350 Watt.

  Wie alle veralteten ATX 1.0 Netzteile bietet das SL500A viel Leistung auf 3,3 Volt und 5 Volt Leitungen und für heutige Verhältnisse sehr wenig Leistung auf 12 Volt.

  Laut Sticker sind jeweils 30 Ampere, dieser Wert ist schlicht utopisch, bei knapp 25 Ampere auf 12 Volt und je 12 Ampere auf 3,3 Volt & 5 Volt, ist Feierabend. 

 Der  automatisch überlastest der Sunmoon kommt auf eine maximale Leistung von 383W, danach schaltet das Netzteilab.

Kurzschluss Sicherung ist leider nur teilweise vorhanden,zwar reagiert das NT auf Kurzschlüsse aber nur auf der 12V Leitung.
 Bei Kurzschlüssen auf der 5 Volt Leitung passiert nichts,außer das der Lüfter langsamer dreht und die Kabel schnell erhitzen und ohne Eingreifen wohl durchbrennen würden. 



*Wirkungsgrad
Inter-Tech SL500A *​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Der Wirkungsgrad ist überhaupt nicht überraschend, die Verbaute Passiv PFC lässt schon vermuten, dass man hier kaum über 70%Wirkungsgrad kommt.
 Aber die hier erzielten Werte sind schlicht unterirdisch schlecht. 

 Darüber hinaus bietet das Inter-Tech Netzteil kaum Anschlüsse, 2x Molex, 3x SATA, 1xFDD, ATX und 4Pin CPU, kein PCIe Stecker. 

  Das Netzteil ist nicht lackiert und hinterlässt einen typischen metallischen Geruch an den Fingern.

*Fazit* 

 Das Netzteil ist schlicht und ergreifend billig, es ist besser als erwartet, da es sich zB bei Überlast selbst abschaltet und nicht brennt aber Wirkungsgrade von 50-70%, aber vor allem die schlichten und  unzureichenden Sicherheitsschaltungen sind in der heutigen Zeit ein absolutes NoGo.

*Pro*

 0,NIX

*Contra*

Wenig Anschlüsse
Kein sleeve
Keine Lackierung
Unterirdischer Wirkungsgrad
Liefert nicht die versprochene Leistung. 
Fehlende Sicherheitsschaltungen


*Neutral*

Hörbar aber nicht laut

PS wenn Fotos erwünscht sind kann ich diese nachreichen, aber das ist ein Hässlicher Klumpen und jegliche investierte Zeit ist Lebenszeit Verschwendung


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2015)

Mach bitte 2-3 Fotos vom Innenraum...
Das fänd ich jetzt nicht soo uninteressant.

Wenn du ganz fies bist, stellst dem auch ein 'normales Netzteil' gegenüber.


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2015)

Moin

ja kann ich nachreichen


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

Bitte Fotos vom Innenraum und der Platine machen wenn möglich.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es abschaltet und überhaupt 300Watt packt, interessanter Test.
Ist das Netzteil eigentlich besser oder schlechter als ein Lc420 -H8 ?


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2015)

Ih dachte auch das es in die luft fliegt aber selbst der Müll ist heute nicht mehr so großer Müll.

aber sobald das NT durch getestet ist wird ein netter Kabelbrand simuliert  ähm provoziert.


Fotos dauern noch etwas ich dachte ich hätte welche gemacht aber entweder hab ich die versehentlich gelsöcht oder nie welche geschossen.

Aber ich mach noch ein größeres update mit paar anderen Krachern 

Übrigens hat der Phillip zufälligerweise heute das gleiche Review hochgeladen 

7 Billig-Netzteile versagen im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Philipus II (10. Januar 2015)

Jep, das hatte ich ja schon vor Monaten angekündigt. Aber irgendwas kam immer dazwischen.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2015)

ich hatte das teil im Nov an der Chorma aber das teil ist immer bei 50% Last ausgestiegen hab da noch bissl rum gespielt aber da reicht einfahc die Zeit vorort nicht um stundenlang rumzuspielen


----------



## Philipus II (11. Januar 2015)

Das könnte an der manuellen Chroma liegen. Bei der Teststation von Cooler Master Europe stellst du ja eine Last nach der anderen ein. Das Crossload-Verhalten ist so beschissen, dass das Ding dann abschaltet, vermute ich. Die von mir verwendete 8000 ATS ändert die BElastung aller Schienen exakt gleichzeitig, damit bleibt die Last symmetrisch.

Fazit: Bei absolut mistigen Netzteilen ist es schwer, alle Werte korrekt zu ermitteln, einfach weil viele Tests mit abschalten quittiert werden. Fürs Fazit ändert das aber eh nichts.


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2015)

Hi 

 ja klar der Grundablauf ist j immer gleich unabhängig ob ATE oder manuelle, das teil lief dann halt nur @20% und da drüber 

 ich hab schon an der Chroma dann manuell nachgeregelt und gemerkt das @3,3V & 5V viel last ging und @12V schnell die lauft ausging. Bin dann bei 300-350W gelandet.  

 Hab es dann aber aus Zeitgründen gelassen.

Jetzt halt die lasten Anders bestimmt und von einem 350W NT ausgegangen, ist ja aber eher ein 300W  

 Ich werde das hier aber noch erweitern, die Sunmoon hab ich erst seit letzter Woche so richtig bedienen kann ich die nicht steuere die aktuell mit der Software an und die hat ihre Unzulänglichkeiten


----------



## eXquisite (11. Januar 2015)

Ich finds geil! Kannst du denn bitte nochmal Innenraumfotos nachreichen?


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2015)

Koennte man das fuer irgendetwas Anderes sinvoll verwenden?
z.B. LED-Beleuchtung versorgen oder was auch immer.
An einen Rechner anschliessen, dafuer muss man sehr mutig sein


----------



## poiu (12. Januar 2015)

Eher Türstopper


----------



## Legacyy (1. April 2015)

Auf poius Wunsch auch nochmal hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte nen weiiiiiiten Bogen drum machen


----------



## poiu (3. April 2015)

Danke 

wie man sieht ein top porodukt


----------

